# The Fish of Spring Break



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Fish of Spring Break

Spring is finally here. For most this means the end of cold weather, and time for a break; time for 'Spring Break.' However, some of our Northern friends refuse to let go:

We in the Sunshine State have absolutely no problem welcoming Spring. Yes! It even gets cold in Central Florida. It actually got down into the forties a few times this Winter. We won't see that Arctic weather again until next January. Until then it's fun in the sun. It's time for 80+ Spring days, sun bleached white sandy beaches, and crystal clear, warm tropical water. Beautiful Madeira Beach is one of the best:

Need more action? Well!

And, speaking of action, few adventures are more exciting than challenging, 'The Fish of Spring Break.' A sold out Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, is ready for a 39 hour excursion deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. Let's go!

It's a long ride out to the Florida Snapper banks. Decision time! After a fine Chef Tammy dinner do we tell tall tales, hit our bunks, or troll for kings? Most hit the bunks. Mr. Eddie Sumrall trolls for kings. Ed is simply the best of the best:

OK! It's twelve midnight. Let's see if the mangrove snapper are hungry. We are honored to have with us, representing Atlanta, Georgia, Mr Bill Kraemer and his son Alex. Alex (R) graduates in May from Georgia Tech with a degree in Industrial Engineering. He is on 'Spring Break.' Captain Garett & his dad are so proud of young Alex:

Mr. John Mating knows how to celebrate 'Spring Break.'

Mr Sumrall can catch more than kings:

Mr. Willis Ellis, fishing out of spot # 5:

Hold on Mr. Ellis. That's bigger than any mango:

The American red snapper. See you in June:

These deep water mangos are running nice:

The Kraemer team also specializes in huge porgies:


We may not be getting the number of mangos we would like to see. But they are making up for it in size:


Mr. Dan Jackman is in a real fight. That's no mango:

As the morning sun does it's thing the AJ's are ready for breakfast. Mr. Ian Keith:

Can our guest from North Carolina catch our Florida fish? Looks like the 'proof' is in the fish:


Even the trigger fish are huge out here. it was released.

Since we were fishing in way over 120 feet of water all red grouper were sent home. See you next month:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. John Martin is taking, 'The Fish of Spring Break' very serious. What a fight; what a fish:


Mr. Richard Sipple, fishing out of spot # 48, is in a real battle. Get 'um Rich. Jack pot, here comes Ritchie:

Our new North Carolina friends drove straight through from Canton N.C. to Madeira Beach, Florida. Canton is nestled in the heart of the Southern Appalachian Mountains on the Pigeon River. There is just one little problem, When, (L-R) Dusty Sorrells, Cody Sorrells, Jeff Shuler, and Denny Watson left home it was below freezing and threatening snow. Talk about refusing 'to let go!'

Team North Carolina goes to work:



What a fighter:

Team Kraemer adds to the pile:




Kyle (center) is so proud of team Dryjwoicz.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

These things are ready for a fight; so are we:

Like to try a real on the water sushi? Simply cut a porgy in 1/2, add hot sauce, two pieces of bread, and here we go:

Late Saturday evening; the heavens are on fire. Who needs the Northern Lights?

A few more huge mangrove snapper before dinner. Mr. Dan jackman. Any mango requiring a gaff must be a jack pot contender. 


Look at what Mr. Justin Perlow just caught:

It's been a long, hard fought night & day. We are tired and ever so hungry. Chef Tammy, what's for dinner? Well! How do you want that thick, tinder, juicy, steak cooked? Talk about a win-win situation:



Robert (R) aren't you glad you invited your brother?


The Piegon River boys will never be the same. How could they?


Let's check out the jack pot, in the money, winners:
Oh no! Mr. John Emerick's 7.6 pound mango is not entered:

And the winners are:
Amber jack: Mr Richard Sipple @ 51.1 pounds
mangrove snapper: Mr. Dan Jackman @ 6.4 pounds

We found, 'The Fish of Spring Break' to be 'chewing' a little slower than we would have liked. Never-the-less, we had a great trip. The weather was picture Florida perfect, the companionship was outstanding, and the food was something to brag about. The fishing may have been to us a little slow. However, there can be little doubt as to why Florida is known as the 'Fishing Capital of the World.' 
Even on a slow day:

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Bob, as always!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. It's a real honor to share with you. Bob


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: Always like your report! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. We in the sunshine state have so much to be proud of. Many still have snow & ice; we have this:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job putting fish in the boat. Nice pix.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Won't go again until 4/3. It's a full moon trip. Hopefully the snapper will be on fire. Hope to have plenty of on the water pictures. Bob


----------

